# I Am Legend



## Sorros (Nov 20, 2007)

A patient of mine this week wrote an editorial on the original book, I Am Legend.
She is the editor for the web site http://icansmellyourbrains.com/
If you like that sort of things. It's pretty raw.
Are you into vampire movies?


----------



## Carol (Nov 20, 2007)

Do you have a link to her review?  I wasn't able to find it on the site...although, I admit I wasn't able to spend a lot of time looking because the site isn't totally work-safe.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 20, 2007)

It's a very good book.  I hope the movie does it justice.


----------



## Sorros (Nov 20, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Do you have a link to her review? I wasn't able to find it on the site...although, I admit I wasn't able to spend a lot of time looking because the site isn't totally work-safe.


OOOPS I messed up it was the book review that I saw. Sorry.

The patient any way was really cool. looked a lot like Carol except all tatted up.


----------



## tradrockrat (Nov 20, 2007)

I've long felt that I am Legend is one of the three best Vamp books of all time.

Dracula, I Am Legend, and Vampire$ (John Steakly's masterpiece of modern day Vamp hunters)

Both Dracula and Vampire$ were ill treated by Hollywood - I don't hold out too much hope for I Am Legend...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2007)

All I know is that I am interested to see it.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 21, 2007)

I Am Legend is a great book and I agree with tradrockrat - it's one of the best vampire stories ever.  I'm looking forward to the movie, but the trailer makes me uncertain that it will be any good.

Be sure to check out Hell House, too.  One of the best haunted house stories ever.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2007)

Basically this new film is the third version of the novel. 
The first is "*The Last Man on Earth*" (1964) starring the wonderful Vincent Price, next came "*The Omega Man*" (1971) with Charlton Heston. 
Both (previous) versions were based on a lone survivor of a devastating plague that made the victims either the undead (vampires in the Price vehicle -- recommended) or non-flesh-eating zombie like characters in the Heston version. Both men were immune and carried the important anti-bodies which could cure the planet.
Whether or not the Will Smith version will be more true to the book remains to be seen.



Sorros said:


> A patient of mine this week wrote an editorial on the original book, I Am Legend.
> She is the editor for the web site http://icansmellyourbrains.com/
> If you like that sort of things. It's pretty raw.
> Are you into vampire movies?


By the way this site has adult language FYI -- for those who don't care to read such things. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2007)

I enjoyed the book. My wife had recommended it to me.


----------



## tellner (Nov 25, 2007)

The book was good. When they showed _The Omega Man_ on planes they had to open a window to equalize the sucking. Among other things the movies completely missed the point. *He *had become the monster. The *vampires *were the new human society.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2008)

tellner said:


> TAmong other things the movies completely missed the point. *He *had become the monster. The *vampires *were the new human society.



We saw the movie today. Artistically speaking, it was excellent--the way they held your attention through so much silence was amazing. It's a great work.

But your comment above was never so true...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2008)

tellner said:


> The book was good. When they showed _The Omega Man_ on planes they had to open a window to equalize the sucking. Among other things the movies completely missed the point. *He *had become the monster. The *vampires *were the new human society.


 
Yes that is what it is all about!


----------

